# DNS on CentOS v6.3



## Wozzer (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Trying to configure a DNS for a virtual machine i'm running.

I followed this tutorial (although it is for 6.2) http://www.broexperts.com/2012/03/linux-dns-bind-configuration-on-centos-6-2/

But i'm having a problem on the command _"service named start"_. 
It seems to hang on _"Generating /etc/rndc.key"._

Has anyone come across this issue?

Cheers


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2013)

if you just want DNS resolution, edit /etc/resolv.conf and drop in google dns

named is the dns server, if you want to publish your own domain, for example for your corporate intranet


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2013)

since you are installing BIND please refer to the log file that gets created when you attempt to start the service. it should give you a clear reason as to why it is failing.

check 

http://serverfault.com/questions/440861/centos-6-3-bind-hangs-on-generating-etc-rndc-key


----------

